# Floating vs. fixed weeks



## elc300 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm only familiar with fixed week timeshares and was wondering if going the floating route is a good idea. There are several very good deals on a couple of properties in Colorado selling floating weeks. Are you guaranteed a week during the interval purchased, say wks 1-14? Does the reservation need to be made months and months in advance? Thanks !!!


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 15, 2011)

From my research you are not guaranteed and if it is a high demand week like Christmas or spring break then yes you need to book in advance.  We chose a points because we travel last minute and often for less than 7 night stays so that offered the most flexibility.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a floating week. I personally like it because my schedule is wacky. However, if you prefer specific holiday week to travel the fix week is the way to go. Otherwise, if you like flexibility and can deal with the hassle of calling early to get the few prime weeks available then this is a good fits for you.

It all depends on how you like to travel. We personally prefer our Wyndham points over our floating week.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 17, 2011)

I own a floating time share and I have never had any problems.  I only went to my home resort once.   I typically space bank it and use it to trade to other places.  I reserve it two years in advance so that I can have maximum trading potential and I usually reserve Christmas week which is a very popular week at my home resort.  I have never had any trouble getting this week reserved but maybe that is because I reserve so far in advance.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a desirable summer float on Lake Michigan and if I want the 4th of July - I need to reserve it the very morning it becomes available. If I wait even one day other owners with summer floats will dibs that week.

If you snooze you loose.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 17, 2011)

We own fixed and floating weeks. We love our fixed weeks and always use them, but we also like the flexibility of floating weeks. There is a lot more planning involved in using our floating weeks, though. As others wrote, we have to book exactly a year out if we want a popular week. If you buy a ski week with use in 2012, you should not count on being able to book a prime week next year. Most winter ski weeks also include weeks 48-50, so you could book those weeks. When I bought a Marriott property in mid-summer last year, I missed ALL available units for this year. Marriott gave me a replacement week in II for 2011. But I have a GREAT week for 2012!


----------



## Brandy777219 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Float*

I have a float week and I like it that way.  You are not locked in to a specific week or the "vacation rut."


----------



## crowmg (Sep 19, 2011)

We have two fixed weeks and 3 floating weeks so we have the benefits of both.  The two fixed weeks are for specific events that are never available as a float week.  The floating weeks we can use anytime or give them away to family when their schedules permit.


----------



## GTStone (Sep 19, 2011)

*Fixed vs Floating*

We have 1 fixed and 1 floating.  We use the fixed during a prime summer week.  Because its at the beach, we are always guaranteed using it.  I never trade it.

We auto deposit our floating week in RCI points.  I can usually get two or three vacations out of it, and perhaps more for short stays.  

If you need a specific location and date range, fixed is best.  For depositing, floating is just as good.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 19, 2011)

I like my floating weeks a lot..My resort offers the option of splitting weeks and getting two long weekends

However this same resort offers "right to use" weeks too.So  an owner can reserve another week if they pay another mf. This all sounds good, and it is good unless you wait too long to plan your time.....At this time of year, if you havent made reservations already you are essentially locked out...there are no weeks left...not even a lousy week to deposit with RCI


----------



## theo (Sep 19, 2011)

*Maybe, but...*



Brandy777219 said:


> I have a float week and I like it that way.  You are not locked in to a specific week or the "vacation rut."



A prospective buyer must *always* dig deep to learn *any and all* facts and details pertaining to any applicable "blackout periods" or other restrictions which may apply to owners of "floating" weeks at any particular facility. Generally speaking, these types of restriction details are *not* found (or referenced in *any* way) within the underlying deed content. You need to dig ---and then dig some more.

Years ago I learned this lesson (...yes, unfortunately, the hard way...) in my very first resale timeshare purchase. The seller failed to tell me that weeks 5-15 were restricted from any "floating" week owner making a reservation during that time. The deed (which I had found and checked out) indicated no such thing and the seller conveniently "forgot" to mention it to me. I was too inexperienced (...then) to ask all of the right questions. In short, I became the owner of a week in Florida which was absolutely useless and worthless to me . I paid very little for that week --- and promptly sold it off for even less --- but I certainly learned a lesson never forgotten (and hopefully worth mentioning again here now). Learn from my mistake.


----------



## elc300 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for the valuable feedback, we like the idea of having flexibility, seems floating is the way to go. I'm wanting to purchase something inexpensive for ski season through Ebay to Breckenridge, Beaver Creek or Tahoe, the majority offer floating wks 1-15 and 48-50. I assume Wks 1-15 need to be reserved far, far in advance? There are Marriott and Hyatt properties, are the reservation requests made directly through their system or through RCI/II?


----------



## elc300 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advise theo...Is it possible tho to dig that deep when purchasing through ebay??  





theo said:


> A prospective buyer must *always* dig deep to learn *any and all* facts and details pertaining to any applicable "blackout periods" or other restrictions which may apply to owners of "floating" weeks at any particular facility. Generally speaking, these types of restriction details are *not* found (or referenced in *any* way) within the underlying deed content. You need to dig ---and then dig some more.
> 
> Years ago I learned this lesson (...yes, unfortunately, the hard way...) in my very first resale timeshare purchase. The seller failed to tell me that weeks 5-15 were restricted from any "floating" week owner making a reservation during that time. The deed (which I had found and checked out) indicated no such thing and the seller conveniently "forgot" to mention it to me. I was too inexperienced (...then) to ask all of the right questions. In short, I became the owner of a week in Florida which was absolutely useless and worthless to me . I paid very little for that week --- and promptly sold it off for even less --- but I certainly learned a lesson never forgotten (and hopefully worth mentioning again here now). Learn from my mistake.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 20, 2011)

elc300 said:


> Thanks for the advise theo...Is it possible tho to dig that deep when purchasing through ebay??



I have purchased all my current timeshares from eBay sellers - if you have a question about the auction ask the seller right away, preferably before you bid.

You can also call the resort and learn some certain things from them, such as how the "floats" at that resort work.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 20, 2011)

elc300 said:


> Thanks so much everyone for the valuable feedback, we like the idea of having flexibility, seems floating is the way to go. I'm wanting to purchase something inexpensive for ski season through Ebay to Breckenridge, Beaver Creek or Tahoe, the majority offer floating wks 1-15 and 48-50. I assume Wks 1-15 need to be reserved far, far in advance? There are Marriott and Hyatt properties, are the reservation requests made directly through their system or through RCI/II?



]If the areas / resorts you desire have a decent amount of high value / high demand time and you buy, resale of course, the type of ownership that gives you access each of your use years to those times then float is a great choice. 

If there are only a handful of weeks that are actually high demand (summer beach is a great example - there are only about 8-12 weeks that anyone actually wants) and ESPECIALLY if those weeks are NOT in the float system (often times they are blocked out and sold as fixed) then float would not be a good choice at that type of resort as you are regulated to at best mid-demand times.  Be careful how they sold the resort. Ideally if you want float then 100% of the weeks should be in the float system.

Enjoy!


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a fixed week and love it.  My 'rut' is on the beach in Mazatlan during nice, hot weather 

I am also looking for a floating week unit close to home.  I figured that way I'd always know where I was going to be during week 28 (Mazatlan), and would have the ability to choose other weeks when I needed to escape (I'm not picky on peak seasons).

I think the point, as far as getting information goes, is that you may not want to do business with someone who won't provide you the information you request.  I'm currently looking at an eBay listing and the seller has given me every thing I've asked for.  The resort is the one that hasn't responded to my two emails ... so I'll pick up the phone and talk to a warm body in the next day or two.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 20, 2011)

bjones9942 said:


> I have a fixed week and love it.  My 'rut' is on the beach in Mazatlan during nice, hot weather



Just to be clear there is no "right & wrong" choice about float time vs fixed. It is totally dependent on how YOU plan to use it & where it is. 

As it happens our two remaining ownerships are examples. 

#1 - 100% Float resort, Orlando, FL.  We do not want to be tied to a time or a unit size so buying the top value Float rights give us access to 52 weeks a year - we pick what we want each use year.  The weather/demand meas it is great to be there virtually year round so getting the choice each year - for the slight inconvenience of having to request it early enough to assure it will be available - is perfect. 

#2 - Float/Fixed resort, Cape Cod, MA.  Here is an example of a resort that cherry picked the prime times (June-August) and sold them as fixed use only. Then they packaged up the remaining OK, but far less demanded, times as Prime Float and the rest of the low value times as Value float. The float owners have the same need to request a use time as those at our FL location BUT they are specifically excluded from the best time (summer). In this case we choose to buy a fixed, summer week as that is the best time to be there and we can easily rent the non-prime times very inexpensively vs the high premium the fixed weeks carry due to demand.  This one is where most people would want to own fixed time.

So the right ownership/type for the area / use plan is critical.  Buying a fixed week in Orlando may not be convenient (Holidays, etc don't always fall on the same fixed week every year and you may want to ebjoy a visit at different times to avoid crowds, have a get together, whatever virtually anytime of year there).  While a float week in a seasonal area - especially float that has prime weeks excluded - is also the wrong choice. Be careful & get all the details before you buy.  That is also a critical step in deciding what you want to go after & where.


----------



## theo (Sep 20, 2011)

*My $0.02 worth...*



elc300 said:


> Thanks for the advise theo...Is it possible tho to dig that deep when purchasing through ebay??



It's seldom easy, but it's often possible --- but requires some focus and effort from the buyer end.  
Ebay mega-sellers frequently (...probably *far* more often than not, in fact) have no real understanding of (or any particular interest in) the details and nuances of what they are selling in the first place. Factual errors abound on eBay in timeshare listings. Confirm *everything* you read in *any* eBay timeshare listing.  

My advice and certainly what I _should_ have done, all those years ago when I didn't know any better (and this applies to any reasale; mine was not via eBay) would be to first learn and fully understand from the seller exactly and clearly what is being offered for resale. Next, with that information firmly in hand (...and *not before* then, because a resort will usually confirm but will never just unilaterally release any owner info), call the resort directly. Speak with someone knowledgeable there (which may well require getting beyond the desk clerk) and clearly and specifically ask about any "blackout periods" or any other types of internal restrictions which apply to "floating" ownerships of the same type or flavor you are considering for purchase. 

If the seller can't (or won't) clearly and specifically answer pointed questions about what they are selling, then forget that seller and just move on. You don't want to end up owning something other than what you _thought_ you were buying, simply because you didn't really have enough information in the first place.  

Good luck!


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 20, 2011)

elc300 said:


> I'm wanting to purchase something inexpensive for ski season through Ebay to Breckenridge, Beaver Creek or Tahoe, the majority offer floating wks 1-15 and 48-50. I assume Wks 1-15 need to be reserved far, far in advance? There are Marriott and Hyatt properties, are the reservation requests made directly through their system or through RCI/II?



just remember that floating weeks can be risky - as they said "if you snooze, you lose."  marriott owners of multiple weeks will get a head start on you and can book before you can.  if you wait till 8-9 months out, all of the good weeks may be completely gone - there would still be something available for you, but it might not be during a period you can use (so your annual dues for the timeshare might go to waste.) 

just find out the earliest that you can possibly book the week you prefer and call first thing that morning.

expecting the best weeks to be available in II is pretty optimistic.  many owners will rent their weeks that have good demand instead of offering them for trade through II.  it's not impossible (and marriott owners have a preference period where they can trade for other marriotts, while nonmarriott owners are left out) but trading is never a sure thing...


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 22, 2011)

There can be disadvantages to floating weeks if you use the ownership to exchange. For example, I own a float week at Sheraton Vistana that is converted to RCI Points. I actually own week 52, but I don't get the high points value for that week. They average the points values for all the weeks my unit floats and that is what I get every year.

I own a float week at Tree Tops in Gatlinburg and they let me reserve any week I want to deposit. That works well. I understand some resorts don't allow this, however, and they choose the week that gets deposited. That could give you a lower trade value than you expect.

Sheila


----------



## jasavak (Oct 13, 2011)

*Float weeks are the only thing we know .*

We own a 2 bed unit with  Westgate Town Center in Orlando .   I have used the home base 3 out of 4 years .   2 times during spring break and once in early summer .  In each occasion  I made the reservation 2-3 months out and never had a problem .   I don't know what I would do with a fixed week because the dates are always different .  

   This year we traded one of the units for a 1 bed at the Royal Caribbean in Cancun (just returned)  and the second unit was traded for a 3 bedroom unit for spring break in Branson.


----------



## garyk01 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Floating weeks*

I own only floating weeks.  Over 20 total. Floating weeks need to be booked as far as head as possible to get the week you want, as the best weeks go a year ahead sometimes. 
Also you need a file to keep track of them , if you own lots, otherwise you miss a week to use but still pay the MF on it , that is lost forever  and it adds up. 
You will almost always get a week in a floating system , but if you wait to long in the year and only have a few weeks left in the year there may none to book for your week, as "your week" went empty unbooked on the books. Never wait till last minute, if you can not use the week you booked , bank it or give it away, better than getting nothing for it.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 4, 2011)

garyk01 said:


> I own only floating weeks.  Over 20 total. Floating weeks need to be booked as far as head as possible to get the week you want, as the best weeks go a year ahead sometimes.
> Also you need a file to keep track of them , if you own lots, otherwise you miss a week to use but still pay the MF on it , that is lost forever  and it adds up.
> You will almost always get a week in a floating system , but if you wait to long in the year and only have a few weeks left in the year there may none to book for your week, as "your week" went empty unbooked on the books. Never wait till last minute, if you can not use the week you booked , bank it or give it away, better than getting nothing for it.



Good advice...I just got my maintenance fee bill for a resort where I own floating weeks, In a letter that came with the bill, they advise booking early because in the last quarter of the  year the place is usually 100% booked and you may get iced out... So pay your fees early and reserve early too


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 5, 2011)

I've owned both and liked them equally for differing reasons.

Our fixed week(s) in Flagstaff and Williamsburg were perfect for the time we wanted to spend there.  I've since given them away due to limited ability to travel.

I had a floating "white" week in the Poconos which was a 20 yr RTU.  It was also very good as we never wanted to vacation in the summer or Christmas weeks, so the value was there when we bought.

I now own a floating 1-52 week in Waikiki which is great.  I can reserve when I want to use or bank it, and currently banking with RCI for prime weeks (July 4th and Christmas) garner HUGE TPU values, which I took advantage of in 2012.

I would say depending on how you wish to use your ownership, either can be good . . . or bad.


----------



## Mel (Dec 5, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Good advice...I just got my maintenance fee bill for a resort where I own floating weeks, In a letter that came with the bill, they advise booking early because in the last quarter of the  year the place is usually 100% booked and you may get iced out... So pay your fees early and reserve early too



That is one of the biggests risks of floating weeks.  You would prefer one of the later weeks, so you wait until you can book that week - but someone else beat you to it, and that weeks is not available.  Now you have to pick another week, and everything has already been picked over by everyone else.  

I your resort allows everyone to book 9 months out, by April 1st all weeks have been made available to book.  But what happens when nobody wanted the January weeks, and they've already passed.  With good management, they hopefully deposited the unreserved weeks to an exchange company, and you could get one of those.  But that doesn't help if you're not a member of that exchange company, and don't want to pay extra to stay at your own resort.


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 5, 2011)

Lots of great advice in this thread.  I think what's also important to understand is different systems may have different rules and approaches as how they deal with their floating weeks.

It seems there are a couple of floating week approaches where you either reserve your week at the resort you own or have some sort of points system that lets you work what ever system(s) you belong in.  All reservations are subject to availability so if you don't act early enough you could miss out.

Two of my weeks are simple floating weeks.  San Clemente Inn and Gardens at West Maui strongly encourage you book early and essentially allow you to reserve it one year out from check-in.   Both systems also are affiliated with exchange companies and you can deposit and exchange in those systems if you choose.

Points tend to fall under two models as well: Internal to the developer's club or external to a larger exchange company like RCI or ???

HGVC's primary model is points and is a fairly friendly and flexible system where you can book in for less than a week internal to their resorts or can book your home resort with a reservation head-start period before the inventory opens up to the rest of the system.   In the home week with HGVC you must book the season & size unit you own to take advantage of this early booking period.   Most people in HGVC use their points to stay where and when they want to be someplace.   HGVC also has access to RCI and can exchange through an agreement they have with RCI.

My week at Las Vegas Desert Club (formerly Summer Bay) is enrolled in RCI points and I work through RCI to make reservations wherever I find availability through that system, even if staying at LVDC.   San Clemente Inn also is part of RCI points and if you've enrolled your week into RCI points there you can do the same.   Some of my stays at SCI have been made with points generated from my LVDC week, & frankly most of our RCI stays have been via the points generated by LVDC.

Complicated, you bet.   Still the combination of systems have afforded us a nice balance of availability and flexibility for our purposes and has nearly always provided a place for us to stay & often taken us places we otherwise wouldn't have thought of otherwise.

An example of this is next October we are combining our week at Gardens with a back to back stay at Sands of Kahana via our RCI points, allowing us a two week stay by leveraging our options.   (Now the trick is finding affordable airfare.)


----------

